# bonding rabbits



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

has anyone ever bonded two rabbits and if so how? im trying to bond my male and female rabbit but so far its not going that well  any tips would be appreciated x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Have they been neutered? Are you trying the bonding on neutral territory?


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

the male has been neutured but the female hasnt.... at first i had the female in a pen in the garden and the male in the garden, they seemed to really like each other n would lie next to each other and groom each other through the pen etc.... but after a while of doing this i thought i would try and put them in the same space together which was the bath (neutral space) but the female tried to hump the male who then got annoyed..... then they calmed down for a minute and the male was being friendly, trying to groom her etc..... but then she went for him and they started scrapping again!!! they seemed to really like each other before this so i cant help but be a bit disappointed  n just dont know where to go from here really x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The female is showing dominance from what you describe. I highly recommend you get her spayed as it will calm her behaviour and 80% of unspayed females get uterine cancer.

I suggest getting the female spayed and let her recover from that then try again with the bonding.


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

You really need to get your female spayed, you will have a much easier time of it and you will prevent any nasty illnesses later on like uterine cancer which affects 80% of female rabbits.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Could you put one in a carrier and let the other one sniff around it then switch them over? 

I've never had any problems bonding rabbits as they've always been able to get to know each other through their hutch doors before I've let them out together.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

I managed to bond 2 males,,,, was told one Missy was a female, til she went to be done and had plums!
My two lived next to each other in puppy pens in the house for weeks and then marble went to be 'done'. I left them next to each other for 6 more weeks for Marbles hormones to calm down before taking them to neutral territory.
I would agree with the above posters to spay her and let her recover before trying again.
They do need to decide who is the dominant one. indeed, Alfie still now 12 months or more on, tries his luck to be dominant, but Marble always stays top rabbit.

I would recommend reading Bonding Rabbits, by Fiona Campbell . available on the fur and feather website. (only cause my story has a mention in it!):001_tt2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

yep i agree with the others you need to get her spayed, my does were soooo hormonal before they were spayed i would not have let them near my bucks!!! You'll have to allow her hormones to settle too after, if you carry on like this you'll make it harder in the long run because they will remember their squabbles. Also when you do it it HAS to be on neautral territory to work otherwise you'll end up with a huge fight and injured bunnies.


----------



## Honeybunny (Sep 12, 2009)

agreeing with others..get the girl speyed
but also if they have had a fight I would advise to keep them completely seperate..nowhere near each other so they cannot see or smell the other one and you must wash your hands inbetween handling them...for at least 4 weeks before trying to rebond.
This will ensure they have forgotten the fight..and each other... so it will be like trying a new bond
Good luck!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks  hopefully they will be friends someday.......i have the girl booked in to be spayed next week.... will probably wait a month after this to let her hormones calm down.... then start from scratch i guess....this book u mention, is it a good book? might buy it so ive got something to refer to etc, i really dont wanna get it wrong!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

xliljanex said:


> thanks  hopefully they will be friends someday.......i have the girl booked in to be spayed next week.... will probably wait a month after this to let her hormones calm down.... then start from scratch i guess....this book u mention, is it a good book? might buy it so ive got something to refer to etc, i really dont wanna get it wrong!!


Oh good that sounds sensible, when it comes time to bond let us know and sure someone will be around to help with any advice you need.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

xliljanex said:


> thanks ...this book u mention, is it a good book? might buy it so ive got something to refer to etc, i really dont wanna get it wrong!!


I have to say yes, its a good book!
isbn 978-1-898015-06-2 published by Fur & Feather for Coney Publications.

The book discusses slow and quick bonding methods and personal experiences of the author and contributors.


----------

